# Downsize living



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

What about a tiny house for downsizing? Honestly, I’ve been researching these over the last couple of years and I would love to live smaller. I could live in 250-350 sq ft. Especially if it was outfitted for on and off grid living. It would be awesome to have a tiny house village of like minded folks. Living that way is cheaper but not cheap enough for someone just living off social security. Anyone here have any experience with tiny house living? I’m in the south but don’t intend to live here for the ‘duration’.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2018)

An RV with solar panels and a bank of batteries would satisfy what you're talking about, with the distinct advantage of being less expensive, fully mobile and widely available - both new and used.  As for affordability, it depends on where you want to park it and your monthly income.  A number of RV parks also have "park models."  Lots of pretty good options out there.          

There are some full-time RVers on this forum.  Perhaps a couple will weigh in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been interested in the idea of a tiny house but have never lived in one. 

I have lived off the grid several times for the summer and for short periods of time in the winter, it used to be called camping when I was a kid.

If you want to stick a toe in the water without making an investment in a tiny house try renting a small studio apartment. The internet is full of great ideas for people that live in tiny apartments in the worlds most expensive cities or in small apartments at colleges/universities across the country. You may never progress to the point of actually living in a tiny house off the grid but the experiment would allow you to learn what is important to you, downsize, shed excess possessions and maybe save some money.

Good luck!


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2018)

We do tiny house living 4-5 months of the summer, in an RV.  It does require a change in lifestyle.  Everything has to have as many uses as possible.....you have to learn to live without a melon baller, an avocado slicer, a banana keeper, an .......

Clothes-wise, you don't get your choice of eight pink teeshirts, six pairs of tennies, or twelve pairs of jeans.

No place settings for twelve......if more than four people show up for dinner, somebody is eating off a paper plate.

It's liberating, very liberating.  Every year I come back to the stick-and-brick and get rid of a little more.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

I LOVE the idea of tiny house living, especially if you had lots of space but within a community of like minded individuals . 
Its perfect for those who don’t want to go into standard retirement living accommodations. 
The limited space would force you to become a minimalist which would be far easier to account for and maintain. 
The financial cost would be minimal and you’d have your desired privacy. 

I am ALL for it.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, cool. I’ve seen some of those too, of course I’m mostly attracted to the airstream models. I gravitate to mid-century modern style, you know, less is more. Reclaimed and non toxic building materials are best for my health concerns. Some of those repurposed shipping crates turn out quite nice as well. Love love love your avatar!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe if I lived alone... but probably not.   We also have an RV and after 2 weeks of togetherness I'm ready to come home.      (Just kidding...mostly.)


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes I’ve lived in less than 500 sq ft studio and loved it! That’s how I know I can do it, at least that part of it. When younger I enjoyed camping out. I’m kind of a nature freak. Thanks.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

That’s super cool. What do you like best about living that way? Ive been wanting to throw everything I have away, pretty much. Liberating is right!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 14, 2018)

*My husband's cousin and wife have started the RV living lifestyle. They sold their home, and plan to travel in the RV. I have watched programs about the tiny houses, and would be fine with it if I lived alone. The only drawback I see is that so many of the tiny houses I have seen on TV or online have the sleeping area up in a loft..requiring you to climb a ladder to get in and out. That would not be a plus for me, or others with mobility issues. If I could have one all on one level, then fine.  *


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

The RV living and one room apartment are other great options, especially for those that are accustomed to apartment living in a city or urban area. The downsizing might not be as much of a culture shock so to speak. 

When I was younger I lived in a posh one room apartment and loved it. 
It had  all the accommodations I needed right there including a gym with swimming pools and saunas.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Amen Sister! It’s a sweet idea. I’d like to manifest it. But I’m not much of a soloist when it comes to putting such ideas into action, I work best in collaboration. I’m sure there are tiny house forums online but what I sometimes run into is that most of these tiny house pioneers are young and fit adventurers. When you’re that young with a passion you feel unlimited. I’d have to figure out how to manifest this in a different mindset taking into account the things my body can’t quite manage any more.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

jujube said:


> Clothes-wise, you don't get your choice of eight pink teeshirts, six pairs of tennies, or twelve pairs of jeans.



:laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

I think tiny homes are adorable, but I'm not about to climb any ladders.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2018)

No ladders or big flights of stairs in RVs or park models.  

Hubby and I travel for 2-4 weeks at a time in our 5th wheel RV that has roughly 350 square feet when we're camped (meaning that the slides are extended).  King size bed, spacious dresser, large enough closet, full kitchen, LR couch, a couple of recliners, two TVs, full size shower.  Add the RV park amenities like pools, dog parks, walking trails, picnic benches, barbecues, and so forth and we've got all we need.  

Although I love our sticks and bricks home, I'm always a little bummed to come in off the road.  Living in our RV would suit me just fine.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> No ladders or big flights of stairs in RVs or park models.
> 
> Hubby and I travel for 2-4 weeks at a time in our 5th wheel RV that has roughly 350 square feet when we're camped (meaning that the slides are extended).  King size bed, spacious dresser, large enough closet, full kitchen, LR couch, a couple of recliners, two TVs, full size shower.  Add the RV park amenities like pools, dog parks, walking trails, picnic benches, barbecues, and so forth and we've got all we need.
> 
> Although I love our sticks and bricks home, I'm always a little bummed to come in off the road.  Living in our RV would suit me just fine.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> No ladders or big flights of stairs in RVs or park models.
> 
> Hubby and I travel for 2-4 weeks at a time in our 5th wheel RV that has roughly 350 square feet when we're camped (meaning that the slides are extended).  King size bed, spacious dresser, large enough closet, full kitchen, LR couch, a couple of recliners, two TVs, full size shower.  Add the RV park amenities like pools, dog parks, walking trails, picnic benches, barbecues, and so forth and we've got all we need.
> 
> Although I love our sticks and bricks home, I'm always a little bummed to come in off the road.  Living in our RV would suit me just fine.



This does sound really nice Starsong. It’s nice to have so many options.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think tiny homes are adorable, but I'm not about to climb any ladders.


 I am not either!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 15, 2018)

Everytime I check out a tiny house, here in Austin, I think,  "My 30' RV is much nicer," and has the advantage of allowing me to easily move it to other towns, if I grow tired of its present location. I will be spending summers in my RV, in smaller northern towns, to escape the hell of Austin summers. I would never buy a tiny house. Try a full feature RV. You'll really like it.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 15, 2018)

*No stairs or ladders!*



RadishRose said:


> I think tiny homes are adorable, but I'm not about to climb any ladders.



Absolutely not! I agree. There are many configurations on the tiny home layout. You can get one with the queen size bedroom on the first floor with a storage loft and lots of window light. I’m too independent to live with a partner if I was interested in that lifestyle, but I miss out on lots of good things about it too. So being single it would work for me.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 15, 2018)

Hmmm, yeah I’m not really an R.V. kinda person. I agree some are very nice, but the one I’d want, Airstream, is too pricy. I’d rather have a foundation tiny house, though most are moble. I’m not in the position to handle a movable home situation on my own.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm absolutely fascinated by Tiny Houses. I love the show. And I have a little kit for making a model tiny house. Hawaii has a new law that it's legal to have cottage-like structures which you can rent out on your property (previously it was only for family). I ponder maybe someday putting in a tiny house on the property, living in it and renting out the main house. But there's not enough of a back yard to do it. Anyway, that will never happen. It would cost at least $40,000 to do it. Have to have all the material shipped in.


----------



## DGM (Oct 15, 2018)

Whenever "downsizing" is discussed I like to offer some excellent advice give to me by one of my postal patrons.  She was 105 years of age and sharp as a tack.  She had a mild stroke and was in a nursing home when she told me:  "When I moved from a five bedroom home to a one bedroom apartment it was SO stressful; what to keep, what to donate, what to throw away.  All that stress and worry and THIS is what we all wind up with:  (she pointed to each as she listed them) A bed, a dresser, a TV and a chair".  
When we downsized it became our mantra.  
She was to only patron I ever kissed.  She wanted a "birthday" kiss when she was 104!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2018)

DGM, I read your story on an earlier SF thread and haven't forgotten it.  Poignant and oh, so true!  I have been keeping it in mind as I pare down my possessions.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 16, 2018)

*Adu*



Olivia said:


> I'm absolutely fascinated by Tiny Houses. I love the show. And I have a little kit for making a model tiny house. Hawaii has a new law that it's legal to have cottage-like structures which you can rent out on your property (previously it was only for family). I ponder maybe someday putting in a tiny house on the property, living in it and renting out the main house. But there's not enough of a back yard to do it. Anyway, that will never happen. It would cost at least $40,000 to do it. Have to have all the material shipped in.



Those small structures are sometimes referred to as Accessory Dwelling Units. But that’s a fancy name for tiny home. They’re permanent foundation structures. But I think they might be more expensive than tiny homes are. You def have that added headache living in Hawaii as far as getting building supplies. That’s probably one of the few drawbacks of living there.


----------



## DGM (Oct 16, 2018)

Truly some of the best advice I ever been given.  
I used to love to talk with her.  She was born in 1896


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

DGM said:


> Truly some of the best advice I ever been given.
> I used to love to talk with her.  She was born in 1896



Sometimes people cut right to the essential truth of an issue.  This advice falls into that category.  How lucky you were to have met this remarkable woman.  Thanks for sharing some of her wisdom with us.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

Tiny Houses would be fine for shorter people, but for taller people...……..seriously doubt it. Just like for some heavier Seniors, would be hard to get around. RVing is cool, if a person can afford doing it. 

As for us, we like have some room where we live. A Tiny House is really compact.


----------



## Leann (Oct 17, 2018)

I downsized prior to semi-retiring and moving to a smaller house. I still have things that need to be sold, donated or given to anyone who would like them. I feel better having less, needing less and using less. I enjoy a simpler life that is now in sharp contrast to the hectic, demanding, energy-draining, dream-crushing life that I once had. Give me simplicity, nature, good family and friends, healthy food and daily exercise and life is perfect for me.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Leann, Cheers! I love nature and feel more alive the more I’m under the sky. Tho I do appreciate some modern conviences. Maybe my need for nature combined with some creature comforts is why I’m attracted to tiny house living. I live in a place right now where people shop and collect stuff as a pastime. Tho I can guess at what motivates a person to get busy shopping, bc I’ve been that person.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 20, 2018)

When we retired in 2001, we hit the road in a 40' fifth-wheel with 3 slideouts. It was like an apartment...haha. We did that for 3 1/2 years and then finally bought a "real" house. It was fine back then because we were much younger and able to get around and up and down. 

We've watched those shows for tiny houses and think...no way! They are definitely for the young. No way would I crawl up to a loft to sleep....and no way on a ladder! The steps are even very narrow. Besides, I'm a quilter and I like doing other needlework so there would be no space for storage.

They never show what their tiny houses are towed with either. I bet those suckers are VERY heavy. Our fifth-wheel was a 3-axle so we had to have a heavy duty truck to pull it. We had Corian countertops in the kitchen and bathroom and tile floors in those rooms also. All the cabinets were solid oak. It was very heavy, so I can't imagine what those tiny homes weigh.

I honestly don't think they realize what they're getting into. From the ones I've seen on these shows they have very small storage areas and believe me, you need "stuff". Our fifth-wheel had tons of storage...much more than any tiny homes I've seen.

We saw a young couple that actually bought a large fifth-wheel instead of a tiny home.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 21, 2018)

Tiny homes come in all designs and sizes, including first floor bedrooms. They’re def more complicated to move than an R.V. Since I’m single and of a certain age, I’m not so interested in moving about, (i did my share of moving as a military brat). My interest is in a foundation tiny home. It’s interesting how many downsizing options there are these days. Perhaps some of the attraction of tiny homes for me is that I’m still a hippee at heart and enjoy unconventional ways. Takes all kinds to make the world go ‘round!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 58256



RR, that would be perfect for me!!!

The only problem for me would be the neighbors.


----------



## Linda (Oct 22, 2018)

I can't imagine what some of those people are thinking that buy the tiny houses and plan to live in them with children!  Kids take up a lot of room.  

Someone a couple miles from me put in a tiny home.  I'm guessing 3 or 4 hundred Sq Ft.  I'll try to take a photo of it the next time we go out.  I would sure like to go in it and see how it looks with all their stuff in it. 

 People forget how much room is devoted just to things like a box of Kleenex, a book or 2, the TV remote, external speakers for the computer, the computer, a foot stool to prop your legs up, a bottle or 2 of wine, a mug full of pens, the fly swatter, the phone, that tall box of cereal, can of air freshener, medications and first aid kit,  etc.  For those that truly want to downsize I'd say it's great but I'd sure want to have one heck of a HUGE yard.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 22, 2018)

Linda said:


> I can't imagine what some of those people are thinking that buy the tiny houses and plan to live in them with children!  Kids take up a lot of room.
> 
> Someone a couple miles from me put in a tiny home.  I'm guessing 3 or 4 hundred Sq Ft.  I'll try to take a photo of it the next time we go out.  I would sure like to go in it and see how it looks with all their stuff in it.
> 
> People forget how much room is devoted just to things like a box of Kleenex, a book or 2, the TV remote, external speakers for the computer, the computer, a foot stool to prop your legs up, a bottle or 2 of wine, a mug full of pens, the fly swatter, the phone, that tall box of cereal, can of air freshener, medications and first aid kit,  etc.  For those that truly want to downsize I'd say it's great but I'd sure want to have one heck of a HUGE yard.



How right you are, Linda! You don't really think about that ordinary living space that you have in a home. Sure, you can downsize, but once you start trying to find places to put "stuff" you understand what downsizing really means. 

After living in a 40' fifth-wheel that had 3 slideouts, not to mention keeping the towing weight down, you do without a LOT of things. We did it for 3 1/2 years but I sure was glad to buy a house again.

I watched an episode on Youtube about tiny living and this one "senior" lady had sold her large home and moved into a (maybe) 300SF tiny house. They gave a tour of her place and it was PACKED with stuff. There was a path from the front door to the bathroom in the back. She had 2 loft places (one on each end) and they were both full of stuff. Every surface in the kitchen was lined with things. She had a recliner chair and she ate on her lap. I couldn't understand having all that clutter. It would drive me nuts but she loved it. To each his own


----------



## Linda (Oct 22, 2018)

Colleen, I hadn't thought about looking at small home living on Youtube.  I'll have to do that.  I spend a lot of time watching Youtube videos.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2018)

I could keep 2 pens and throw the rest of the mugful away Then, I'd have enough room.


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I could keep 2 pens and throw the rest of the mugful away Then, I'd have enough room. View attachment 58301



TWO pens?! No way, I'd want more than that.  Not to mention highlighters and Sharpie markers. If you saw my house you'd think I was a pen whore.  And they all work too. layful:


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 23, 2018)

That’s awesome! Reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2018)

I have down-sized but did not get a small house of which you speak. I did take a long look at some of those small houses but the misses didn't go for them. I had a four bedroom, formal dining, two bath, garage stocked too full of furniture and accomulated stuff. I moved from a small city of two hundred thirty thousand friendly people to a smaller town of say about one hundred thousand of the most unfriendly folks ever I met. I sold and gave away most of what I owned, because I got myself in a fix. I didnt think my house would sell so quick. I sold and didn't have a place to live. I went from about twenty-eight hundred square feet to the smallesrt place I could find and afford in my new local, 872 SF. (see below)
It is in central city, lower middle-class neighborhood or maybe upper poor. It was an adjustment and after all is said and done I don't think we could have lived in a smaller house. One person might. I wish you luck.


My place is behind the tree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2018)

The only thing I know about tiny house living is what I've gleaned from watching HGTV's Tiny Homes and a documentary about tiny home living. One has to be careful about zoning laws according to one couple who found out the hard way.  Some of those cute little homes are mobile and hopefully built sturdy enough to withstand the roads. I'm thinking a reputable tiny home manufacturer/builder would know the ropes.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 13, 2018)

A park model would be far more civilized.


----------



## Vinny (Dec 5, 2018)

To us, downsizing was moving from a four bedroom, two living room formal Colonel house in NJ to a 3 bedroom ranch house in Florida. My Florida home has more land. I have a large corner plot with a 6 foot stucco privacy fence. The money I made on my NJ home allowed me to pay cash for my Florida home so I have no mortgage payment. Property taxes went from $14,000 a year to $1,800 a year. Our fixed explosives are much less than our combined Social Security sine I maxed out my SS due to my previous income.

I have always had an interest in Tiny Houses until I ran into an old friend who had the same idea as you. They retired to a tiny house. The problems they faced was most had the bed upstairs and when you are old, climbing a ladder to steps is dangerous. In fact, the wife fell and broker her him. That was a major problem forcing them to setup a temporary bed downstairs for 3 months.  When the wife was better they bought a new tiny house with a foldout bed downstairs so no stairs or ladders to climb.

They were happier in their new tiny home until the husband fell ill and was bedridden for a month, With the bed out there was little room left to move around. Plus closets were high up and with advancing old age they found it difficult to live in such a tiny cramped space which required a lot of reach up and bending to get to storage areas. They eventually sold their tiny house and bought a two bedroom ranch and are much happier.


----------



## Rainee (Dec 8, 2018)

We moved from 2 stories home to a relocatable home its 2 bedrooms , plenty big enough for us and its an easier lifestyle.. suits us , 
now our daughter has come home to live and share the home and help us its even better as us  getting older she does a lot of jobs
to help out and goes off to work afternoons to late at night a few nights a week which gives us our quiet times.. all in all it works ok .. 
our daughter is not one to want to get married and is a bit of a loner ..we still have a garden front and round the side and a carport to 
put the car ..


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 8, 2018)

In 2013 I downsized from a 3 bedroom cabin-type home in the forest, to a 2 bedroom apartment on a prairie. Now I'm in the process of downsizing again. 

I've decided to move into a van. It is a high-roof van (so I can stand in it) and will be extended length (so I can install a bathroom). The floor space in the cargo area is about 6' by 13' - 78 square feet. 

This will be like a small bedroom with an ensuite and a big desk (since i want a desk much more than I want a kitchen. I'm single and eat simply.) I like to say the van will be my bedroom and the world will be my living room.

I spent all year looking at alternative housing options including tiny homes, yurts, shipping containers, and anything else I could find. Finally I decided the van is the option for me because unlike a tiny home or yurt, I'll be able to go places in it. 

I've been yearning for road trips and now my life will be all road trips. Plus, I'll get to do the conversion myself and have it just the way I want it.

I chose the van over an RV because of the costs involved. 

I'll be boondocking rather than staying in RV parks. I'm getting the van in April or May and will start my travels this summer.

Meanwhile, I'm downsizing ... furniture will be easy to give away. The rest, I need to prioritize and give away as much as I can.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 10, 2018)

Ellejay said:


> In 2013 I downsized from a 3 bedroom cabin-type home in the forest, to a 2 bedroom apartment on a prairie. Now I'm in the process of downsizing again.
> 
> I've decided to move into a van. It is a high-roof van (so I can stand in it) and will be extended length (so I can install a bathroom). The floor space in the cargo area is about 6' by 13' - 78 square feet.
> 
> ...


Go to www.cheaprvliving.com good information & experience stories' other boondockers have had, I for one winter (Nov - Apr) in AZ @ Quartzsite myself (2 years now).  Each person's expectations & wants are diverse so take the advice with a open mind, do your own research.  There are as many van configurations as there are vans.  Some pretty basic, some way over the top.  Good Luck!


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

SharonTru said:


> What about a tiny house for downsizing? Honestly, I’ve been researching these over the last couple of years and I would love to live smaller. I could live in 250-350 sq ft. Especially if it was outfitted for on and off grid living. It would be awesome to have a tiny house village of like minded folks. Living that way is cheaper but not cheap enough for someone just living off social security. Anyone here have any experience with tiny house living? I’m in the south but don’t intend to live here for the ‘duration’.



As baby boomers look for alternative and cheaper ways to live maybe more opportunities will come about. But for now in my research unless you are off the grid cost of sitting somewhere still becomes a factor. The average cost of living in a mobile home the lot fees in my area (Portland, OR) can range $600-$1,000 per month. There is a tiny home community in Salem, OR that I thought was a great alternative to mobile home courts but again there is a monthly fee...

https://www.hopevalleyresorts.com/our-history-1/

Oregon makes it really hard or non existent to be able to place a tiny home on wheels permanently on your own home property, there are so many zoning laws to wade through.

Good luck in finding your dream retirement.


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 10, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Go to www.cheaprvliving.com good information & experience



I'm already a regular on their forum. . . it is a great place to pick up tips, even for someone like me who has to wait to get a van.

Vandwelling is like tiny house living on steroids.


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 10, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> unless you are off the grid cost of sitting somewhere still becomes a factor.



Yes, this is a reason I chose a van, and boondocking - because anywhere you go to stay in one place for a long time, you're paying landlords, electricity, etc. There will be a greater (huge?) initial outlay of funds but after that all you have to deal with in a van is insurance, cell phone and internet, mail forwarding service, food, medical insurance, gym (for showers), and of course, gasoline. I will be on a gasoline budget of about $150 per month, so wherever I go, it will be slow. My van will have a nice bathroom and solar panels, so will be entirely off the grid.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 10, 2018)

Find out what it would cost to outfit your life and become a 'Camp Host'.  They are always looking for people to man those positions.  I don't know what it entails, if you're in fairly good health, trustworthy & somewhat computer savvy they want you.  I've met some that are quite nice but others think they are the camp police & actually have a little authority.  I assume it includes 'free' space.  It's not something I would do being anti-social but it's doesn't look like brain surgery.  That's just an idea, I don't think you can live in a van while doing it but who knows.


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 10, 2018)

I heard that if you're willing to accept more remote and less loved campgrounds, they may take vandwellers.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 10, 2018)

Ellejay said:


> I heard that if you're willing to accept more remote and less loved campgrounds, they may take vandwellers.



Well there you go!  In addition go to the BLM office get your 'Senior' lifetime pass.  Read up on all the perks & have a great time camping all over the US.  Again - Good Luck!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2019)

Ellejay said:


> In 2013 I downsized from a 3 bedroom cabin-type home in the forest, to a 2 bedroom apartment on a prairie. Now I'm in the process of downsizing again.
> 
> I've decided to move into a van. It is a high-roof van (so I can stand in it) and will be extended length (so I can install a bathroom). The floor space in the cargo area is about 6' by 13' - 78 square feet.
> 
> ...


This sounds like an interesting, free lifestyle. Your plan reminds me of people I've seen on a show called How To Live Mortgage Free (now on Netflix). It's out of the U.K. so sometimes I don't understand what costs the host is quoting but sometimes she gives the prices in U.S. dollars.  She featured a family of four (I believe) that converted a bus and a girl who converted an old boat. There are several conversion stories. It amazes me what ingenious ideas people come up with to be comfortable in very small spaces. I hope you'll share your conversion with us when it's done.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> An RV with solar panels and a bank of batteries would satisfy what you're talking about, with the distinct advantage of being less expensive, fully mobile and widely available - both new and used.  As for affordability, it depends on where you want to park it and your monthly income.  A number of RV parks also have "park models."  Lots of pretty good options out there.
> 
> There are some full-time RVers on this forum.  Perhaps a couple will weigh in.




Who here is a member of the ' IRV2 Club '? We were for a short time but sold our camper a couple years ago.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 13, 2019)

hiraeth2018 said:


> As baby boomers look for alternative and cheaper ways to live maybe more opportunities will come about. But for now in my research unless you are off the grid cost of sitting somewhere still becomes a factor. The average cost of living in a mobile home the lot fees in my area (Portland, OR) can range $600-$1,000 per month. There is a tiny home community in Salem, OR that I thought was a great alternative to mobile home courts but again there is a monthly fee...
> 
> https://www.hopevalleyresorts.com/our-history-1/
> 
> ...



Many places now have strict zoning laws. And for property owners sometimes that is a good thing. We had a couple living in camper and realtor told us property values dropped 40%. We've also had 'sqatters' Neighborhood Watch got rid of them too. Neighbors complained and city made them move.




Roadwarrior said:


> Well there you go!  In addition go to the BLM office get your 'Senior' lifetime pass.  Read up on all the perks & have a great time camping all over the US.  Again - Good Luck!



 We use our van and a tent. We're what I call professional campers,lol.
But now it is really hard to camp at State Parks unless you make reservations up to a year in advance. So many are understandably leaving the rat race that places to stay are dwindling fast. 
  Police don't care much for us either. WalMart is turning into a homeless ghetto so many are not allowing over nighters anymore.

  Do your research if you plan to live on the road.


----------

